# Info about Parsons Type DA Gearbox



## rd71sd75 (Jul 5, 2012)

Does anybody have any photos or drawings of the gearbox, I need them for my Cad model of TEV Wahine .
I have attached a WIP image of the lifeboat model it was used in showing a general view and a close up of the space where the gearbox should go and also a composite of the plan showing the gearbox in 3 views
Any help greatly needed

Richard


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

rd71sd75 said:


> Does anybody have any photos or drawings of the gearbox, I need them for my Cad model of TEV Wahine .
> I have attached a WIP image of the lifeboat model it was used in showing a general view and a close up of the space where the gearbox should go and also a composite of the plan showing the gearbox in 3 views
> Any help greatly needed
> 
> ...


Try google penty imfo.?


----------



## rd71sd75 (Jul 5, 2012)

I have yes, but they are of open units, I need pics of the unit untampered with


----------

